# Need a hand with a remodeling project



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Looking for someone in the Gulf Shores area to help me with a project to enclose a porch. Would like someone that has experience hanging doors,windows and siding. My son started the project and bought all the materials but he got slammed at work and doesn't have the time to finish it. I have some vacation days I need to burn,but don't think I can do the job with out an extra pair of hands(prefererbly with experience). Looking to try and knock it out late this week and the week of the 4th. If you are interested PM me with your desired hourly pay rate and a short bio on your experience. My guess it will take 4-5 days to knock it out. I have a pretty good assortment of power tools. Also willing to entertain turn-key bids.


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's your guy. Just did a bunch of stuff for me. Great work. Reasonable rates. I was more than happy with everything. 

Ryan
(850) 396-3200


----------

